# Hunting > Taxidermy >  First deer skin

## johnino

Pretty proud really. My first fallow skin I've done myself. Not that difficult other than the farkin' rainy Northland winter to try and cure it in.

----------


## veitnamcam

What method did you use?
You can use a sharp(like new craft knife etc) knife cutting from skin side out so you dont cut hair to trim up the outline to a more natural shape.

----------


## johnino

I salted it as soon as I skinned it and rolled it up until I got home. Tacked it out and put a shitload of salt on until it dried out. Then chucked it in a fish bin with Leder from Reloaders I think. Followed their instruction from there. Worked really well.

----------


## johnino

Thanks I'll try trimming up the edges. Note to self: if keeping skin gut etc a bit more evenly.

----------


## Timmay

Hey mate I recently shot a year old fallow and noticed how soft the skin/fur?/hair was and it got me thinking. How soft does it remain after treatment?

----------


## johnino

Mine feels like tanned leather, funnily enough. You can make the leather softer by breaking the cells, working it on an angular frame but I couldn't be arsed. It'll probably end up a wall hanging. Hair is as soft as say a German Shepherd. Not that I've skinned one.

----------

